# Columbus East Side - Seeking additional gamers



## PK (Sep 16, 2005)

Three players (25-35 years old) in the Westerville/Gahanna area of Columbus seeking one to two additional players for our relaxed DnD game.  We play primarily 3.5 D&D, but do dabble in other games from time to time.  We have a casual play atmosphere, rules-light with little to no use of miniatures.  Games are generally played on Friday nights from 8pm until we run out of caffeine, which is usually between 2 and 3am.  The meetings times are flexible due to some of us may need to travel or just life in general happens.  We currently have two active campaigns, one Eberron game and one RIFTS game; a Forgotten Realms game is probably going to kick off soon. 

Who we want: People who want to have fun; Aren't bogged down by rules; Don't take themselves or the game too seriously; Flexible with time scheduling, and won't get upset when a game has to be either cancelled or changed with little notice.  We also are looking for more mature gamers, if you are easily insulted by religion, politics, sarcasm, or off taboo topics you should probably shy away. 

Who we don't want: Out of control powergamers/munchkins, rules-lawyers, or people who shun basic human hygiene.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Where are you guys exactly?  I ask since I'm on the west side of Westerville, just south of the mall (Polaris).


----------



## PK (Sep 17, 2005)

We play at one of two houses, either mine which is on the south side of Gahanna (Blacklick) or another guy's house who lives on Morse Road west of Easton.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2005)

it sounds doable, and the game doesn't sound to bad.  I perfer D&D with no minis, but not a fan of Rifts.  I had a great camapign of it for 10 years but the system was a problem; the people made it good.


----------



## PK (Sep 17, 2005)

That isn't a big deal, it looks like we are about to bag on rifts soon anyway.  If you want, send me an email kelly.oconnor at gmail.com


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2005)

and so I do


----------



## PK (Sep 20, 2005)

We are still looking for additional players...


----------



## PK (Oct 7, 2005)

Bump...still have open slots.


----------

